# Similar Places



## Chilna Milna (Nov 21, 2014)

ADVICES NEEDED URGENTLY!!

Hi,

Have to urgently find a monthly accomodation (studio) in Abu Dhabi.

Called REEM VILLAGE but they said they are full at the moment.

Is there any other places properly managed & economical like Reem Village.

Advices appreciated and welcome.

Regards,

CM


----------

